# Best Jasmine perfumes?



## -Cassandra- (Sep 26, 2011)

I absolutely ADORE Jasmine scents!
  	Any recommendations?


----------



## youki (Apr 14, 2012)

I like Jasmine Noire by Bulgari. It's little bit heavy and dark but try it!


----------



## Babylard (Apr 14, 2012)

Lush's Lust and Juicy Couture are my favourites!


----------



## fashionette (Apr 15, 2012)

Keiko Mecheri Jasmine
  	Le Labo Jasmin 17
  	Nasomatto Nuda


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 15, 2012)

mon Jasmin Noir ( BULGARI)
  	Jasminora ( GUERLAIN ),  much much. greener ( don't know it's discontinued or not )


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry I meant JASMIN NOIR ( price around 110 € here ),  MON JASMIN NOIR is another version.
  	JASMINORA is an Aqua Allegoria, a nice interpretation of jasmin ( 60 € here )
  	As LYS SOLEIA was launched recently I don't know if JASMINORA is being discontinued or not.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for your recommendations!


----------

